# Entheon/Hadaly with standard Hadaly tip



## KZOR (21/10/17)

@Clouds4Days
I thought i would just post my findings since a follow-up video just for the tip results is going to be too short. 



Using the exact same tip i find that the hadaly has a smoother airflow while airflow of the Entheon becomes more restricted.
Hadaly still reigns when it comes to flavour but please bear in mind that it is my opinion and others might differ. 
Height of Entheon is 21.5mm while the Hadaly is 16.7 mm which results in a significant smaller juice/airflow chamber resulting in better flavour.
The Entheon has the huge advantage of not oversquonking thus creating a larger juice chamber for less frequent squonks but i know how to squonk with Hadaly and prefer it because of the enhanced flavour. 
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @Clouds4Days
> I thought i would just post my findings since a follow-up video just for the tip results is going to be too short.
> View attachment 111095
> View attachment 111096
> ...



Thanks for that @KZOR the Hadaly is an amazing RDA a true champion that keeps on whipping all other RDA butts.
But i cant wait to get the Etheone, its such a nice looking RDA.

You must try the Dead Rabbit in single coil configuration Louis im really loving it.
Im just using some kanthal clapton shots that i had 3mm id 7 wrap 0.45 ohms 35watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/17)

I know this is a bit off topic, but it is related to chamber size and its effect on flavor.

I squonk mainly with the Hadaly and Wasp. The other day I decided to do a single coil build in the Goon 1.5. Mainly because it wasn't being used. After building a simple coil, I vaped on it for a while, and immediately regretted it because it produced far less flavor than the Hadaly.

I then decided to reduce the size of the Goon's empty second chamber by packing it with cotton. I then soaked the wad of cotton with the juice I was squonking. This resulted in a single coil type chamber.

I am almost certain that this "reduced chamber" Goon 1.5 produced much better flavour than the original. 

Am I imagining this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (21/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks for that @KZOR the Hadaly is an amazing RDA a true champion that keeps on whipping all other RDA butts.
> But i cant wait to get the Etheone, its such a nice looking RDA.
> 
> You must try the Dead Rabbit in single coil configuration Louis im really loving it.
> ...


not sure what wizardry they have done but agree with you the dead rabbit produces some awesome flavour. you would never think given the airflow sits so high up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

